# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Cornice Cement vs Liquid Nails?

## badb0y

Hi, This is my first post... I love this forum already. 
I went down to the local hardware store to buy cornice cement to cover the gap between the ceiling and the inbuilt wardrobe and was advised to use liquid nails rather than cornice cement as it provides the same strength, without the mess. I was sceptical, but was pursuaded to buy the liquid nail. Now I am thinking twice and not sure what to do. The section I need to do is about 3 metres.
Has anyone ever put up cornices up using liquid nails? Is there any reason as to why I should not do this? 
Thanks.
Badb0y

----------


## rod1949

Funny you should bring this up cause I've been thinking along the same lines but using silicon sealant which I've recently used to stick ceramic tiles up in an overhead situation which worked a treat with instant grab and was recomended by Selleys over liquid nails. 
Having recently installed the cornices in a couple of rooms I agree cornice cement its messy, and as I have few more rooms to do I'm considering the silicon, but will do a test first. 
Theres only a couple of draw backs that I can see, one being the cost of liquid nails / silicon to cornice cement and the other is if silicon is used and it is squeezed out there maybe a problem in painting the affected area.

----------


## pawnhead

I've got to disagree. It might be alright for sticking a few tiles on, but not for cornices. If you don't put enough liquid nails on to squeeze out between the gap, then you'll be left with a gap. If you do put enough on, then it will be impossible to smooth it off. That stuff is like chewing gum and you'll end up with a horrible mess trying to scrape off the excess. You'll never get it smooth. If any does drop on the carpet it will be impossible to remove it. Cornice cement dissolves in water, even after it's dry. 
Put a drop sheet down before you fix the cornice in case any does drop. Butter each edge, press it in place, scrape off the excess then wipe it with a sponge and the job is done.

----------


## Harry72

If your making lots of mess with cornice cement your mixing it too thin.

----------


## arose62

We had to use both! 
The walls were that horrid wood-grain paper veneer stuff, so I rang a gyprock mob to check what adhesive to use. They were very helpful, and recommended cornice cement for the cornice-to-gyprock edge, and liquid nails for the cornice-to-wall edge. 
The nice thing about cornice cement is what pawnhead mentioned - the smoothing trick. I was told to brush over the joints with a damp paint brush (same idea as the sponge, I guess. Softening again with water). No sanding needed, and a neat, clean finish. 
Cheers,
Andrew

----------


## Rod Dyson

My view is to leave the liquid nails in the cupboard, for many of the reasons already listed above. 
However I would not use cornice adhesive on the timber.  I would used screws to screw the cornice to the timber and cornice adhesive along the ceiling edge.  Use the cornice adhesive to finish off the mitres and patch the screw holes.  Then use a paintable sealant along the bottom edge. 
The cornice adhesive cleans up well as does the sealant.  The liquid nails would be an absolute nightmare to clean up if you got on any surface not intended. 
Cheers 
Rod

----------


## badb0y

Thanks guys. You're feedback was very valuable.
I'm still not 100% sure, but think I will use cornice cement and find some other use for the liquid nails.
Cheers.

----------


## Jedo_03

did that last weekend...
paint on the ceilings and new gyprock on the walls.. cement just wouldn't stick - so me and the missus used selly's quickgrab LN...
as to finishing... well, LN cleans up with water - and we had no bother wiping along the 'gap' with a damp/wet rag... then sunday after the LN had cured, we went round with a stanley scraper and cut off all the little snots left, then gunned a bead of No-Gap over the top, finger-smoothed it and today looks like a brazillion dollars...
will take pics if'n you'd like to see
cheers
Jedo

----------


## pawnhead

> paint on the ceilings and new gyprock on the walls.. cement just wouldn't stick - so me and the missus used selly's quickgrab LN...

  If there was paint on the ceiling then it wouldn't grab as fast. Normally it holds, especially if you hold the cornice in place for a minute or so. If there's paint on the surface just drive a clout in the wall under the cornice to support it for ten minutes or so, then pull them out and push a dob of cement in the hole before you wipe down.
As I've said, you can't get a smooth finish with LN without having to attack the snots with a stanley knife, then going over it all again with gappo. And if you get any on the wall, you'll be cutting that out and patching it as well. 
I'm sure it probably looks a million bucks, but it's a lot more hassle doing it that way.

----------


## Jedo_03

Aye John... the long way round...
smooth it off
hack it with a stanley after its dry
No-Gap covering the gaps and gashes...
Long as it looks good in the end...
Daughter phoned us tonight (away up the property all weekend)
Said "It looks great dad - thanks..."
Considering I'm a woodie - that's a compliment..
Jedo

----------


## rod1949

Over the weekend I tested the use of silicon to stick cornice.  Talk about bloody good.  Just did a small test using a couple of off cuts, let the silicon set over night and then the next day tried to bust the joint and couldn't.  The cornice broke instead.

----------


## Peter Okrutay

I've always used cornice cement without any problems.   Other than the issues with using silicon and liquid nails already mentioned (gaps and mess etc); many people working at hardware stores are not qualified in any trade and aren't always the best people to get advice from.    
I use cornice cement and a dampened fence brush to finish off the cornice edges.   This leaves a nice sharp line between the ceiling/wall and the cornce edge.   Painting is also easier as cornice cement takes paint well.

----------


## Strom

I would NOT recommend silicone as a glue for fixing cornice. It will inevitably  squeeze out onto the paintwork / plasterboard and you will most certainly have adhesion problems with your painting.. :Eek: 
Leave the silicone for what it is intended for and that is deffinatly not fixing cornice !!!  
Cheers..

----------

